# New Hoyt Prevail 40



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Had some time over the holidays between hunts to work with my new target bow. Really liking the new Prevail 40 from Hoyt, cams are similar to the GTX or Cam 1/2 Plus but seem to have a smoother draw cycle. The bow has considerable less recoil at the shot compared to my Vantage Pros due to the slightly more parallel limb design. A little more tweaking and tuning here and there I believe I will get along with it real well.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

That bow looks great and that is and impressive score.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice bow and great shooting. Have heard nothing but great things about the cans


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Cams. Hate typing on my phone. Lol. Too late to edit


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> Cams. Hate typing on my phone. Lol. Too late to edit


I will see when the new bow honeymoon is over but I thought I may never find a cam I liked as much as the GTX or Cam 1/2 Plus but these draw and shoot awesome. You are welcome to shoot it if I run into you at one of the State shoots.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

JMLOWE said:


> I will see when the new bow honeymoon is over but I thought I may never find a cam I liked as much as the GTX or Cam 1/2 Plus but these draw and shoot awesome. You are welcome to shoot it if I run into you at one of the State shoots.


Appreciate that, I'll be at both the TSAA and TFAA indoor events. You going to Vegas and Cincy?


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

JMLOWE said:


> Had some time over the holidays between hunts to work with my new target bow. Really liking the new Prevail 40 from Hoyt, cams are similar to the GTX or Cam 1/2 Plus but seem to have a smoother draw cycle. The bow has considerable less recoil at the shot compared to my Vantage Pros due to the slightly more parallel limb design. A little more tweaking and tuning here and there I believe I will get along with it real well.





rsarns said:


> Appreciate that, I'll be at both the TSAA and TFAA indoor events. You going to Vegas and Cincy?


TFAA Indoor and Vegas for sure and probably Cincy as well. Going to Cinnamon Creek this weekend for SYWAT. TSAA doesn't have a class for compound sighted with fingers, thought about shooting with the release aid guys or heck just take my sight off and join you guys!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

JMLOWE said:


> TFAA Indoor and Vegas for sure and probably Cincy as well. Going to Cinnamon Creek this weekend for SYWAT. TSAA doesn't have a class for compound sighted with fingers, thought about shooting with the release aid guys or heck just take my sight off and join you guys!



I thought TSAA followed USA Archery rules and they have a compound fingers (sight), not sure as I have to shoot recurve BB there as they do not have a compound BB.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> I thought TSAA followed USA Archery rules and they have a compound fingers (sight), not sure as I have to shoot recurve BB there as they do not have a compound BB.


I will check into it, I hope you are right as I have always just passed on these shoots.


----------

